# Pro-Q 3 worth the hype?



## sllared (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey folks - FabFilter sale, can't say I've seen many of those recently - would it be daft to pass on what seems to be (generally speaking) the go to ITB EQ in most composer setups these days, or am I just adding to the EQ noise in my already overly cluttered selection (Looking at you Waves). 

I see it used on so much work online, and it also seems universally praised in those channels, wondering is there anything in your experiences that you could say really set it apart from the rest and make it a no brainer? If you revert back to other plugs do you really miss any of its features?

TIA


----------



## KallumS (Apr 16, 2019)

I'd recommend watching this and deciding if there are any features that you're missing from your current setup:


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 16, 2019)

I was kind of eyeing it for a long time, even demoed it and actually liked it a lot, but ended up never getting it. It really does have a bunch of cool advanced and specialized capabilities, but the question is if they're really needed. I'm sure that professional mixers do make use of a lot of that stuff, but my own personal needs are already covered just fine by the Cubase Frequency plugin. It has enough bands, is clean and sounds good, can switch to M/S on per band basis, can do linear phase, has a good frequency graph, has a keyboard display ... for dynamic EQ and "vibe" (the latter not being within the scope of Pro-Q3 design), I use other, cheaper options.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Apr 16, 2019)

Apart from being really transparent I think the main draw is that it has awesome ergonomics. You can get (close to) the same results with many other EQs, but for sheer usability and fast workflow I haven't seen anything else come close. Also, as someone who opens and closes FX windows all day I really appreciate that Fabfilter has a tight and efficient GUI library. Plugins that take 5 seconds to open their interface tend to end on the rarely-used pile here (looking at YOU Izotope!).


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 16, 2019)

The video says it all really. 

Personally, if it wasn't for the dynamic sidechain EQ, spectrum grab and masking feature, I could probably manage with II-EQ Pro.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Apr 16, 2019)

The FabFilter plugins have a 30-day trial, iirc, and that sale is supposed to last until the 1st of May. Plenty of time to try it.

I'm not super-knowledgeable about how EQs work, but every other EQ I've used does weird things that I don't expect it to do. They add artefacts, distortion, and other weird quirks to the sound.

With FabFilter-Q, it just does what you expect it to do and doesn't mess up the sound. The interface is nice and snappy too. I've never used another EQ since. What more can I say?


----------



## labornvain (Apr 16, 2019)

Every other EQ is archaic compared to the fabfilter. Even with version 2, I can't imagine having to work without its ease-of-use, Simplicity and the beauty of its interface.

But now in Q3, it's clearly in a world of its own. The ability to just click and drag a frequency band has now evolved into the ability to click and compress a frequency band.

Got a weird frequency peak that only occurs when the bass player plays a B flat.? Click and compress that frequency so that it only cuts when that note plays leaving the rest of your bass tone fully intact.

Of course I've been using Dynamic EQ for years. But the ease and speed of the Q3, the transparency of the filters and compression algorithm, and the seemingly unlimited flexibility makes the Q3 transformative.

I find myself using the dynamic function far more than I thought I would, opting now to compress instead of cut on just about everything. The ability to cut frequencies only when they become problematic and leave the tone otherwise intact is the future of EQ.

At first, I was disappointed by the lack of attack & release parameters for the compression. But in using it I realize that the compression is so transparent that I'm now almost glad it doesn't have it.

Humans have a perceptual problem in that the longer we look at something the less we see it or hear it. For that reason, I find it critically important to be able to EQ fast.

Now you can not only EQ fast, which was always Pro Q's strong point, but you can Dynamic EQ fast as well.

Indispensable.


----------



## sllared (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks all - the video definitely fulfilled it's purpose.. the speed of use, and ergonomics appeals to me the most - reckon I'll bite this time round..


----------



## jmauz (Apr 16, 2019)

I've been using the Pro-Q since the first version. Easiest EQ plugin I've ever used, and completely transparent as far as I can hear. Highly recommended.


----------



## ceemusic (Apr 16, 2019)

Pro-Q3 is excellent, the other I'd recommend would be DMG's Equilibrium.

Would depend on your abilities & needs, for the average user Pro-Q3 might be better, it's quick & easy to set up plus loaded with nice features. For e.q. enthusiasts Equilibrium might be a better choice, you can turn it into anything you want (& IMO the quality is a bit better.)

Can't go wrong with either & with Pro-Q3 currently on sale I'd go for it (budget permitting.)


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 16, 2019)

labornvain said:


> At first, I was disappointed by the lack of attack & release parameters for the compression.



I guess that is where the Pro-MB would be the tool to use, if you need to play with attack and release in MB's. If you're using Pro-Q3 more like a MB compressor..then might as well use Pro-MB and have more control... But I agree its super cool that Pro-Q3 has the dynamic EQ capability, which kind of delves lightly into Multi-band compression territory, for a lot of simple tasks, its enough, even without attack and release control over the compression, and you can do it all within the EQ...and EQ a little too while you're at it. more or less.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 23, 2019)

labornvain said:


> Humans have a perceptual problem in that the longer we look at something the less we see it or hear it. For that reason, I find it critically important to be able to EQ fast.


I really like that and agree. Little off topic, but this is also why I was wondering why everybody starts mixing / EQing after the arrangement is completed in all details and your ears got used to the mud, maybe you even prefer it over a clear mix!
I myself don't own Pro Q3 but the dynamic EQ is a really interesting feature in my eyes. So far I used to cut very resonant specific frequencies by applying another EQ plugin and used manual automation of a single frequency band. It works, but isn't time efficient at all.


----------



## Henu (Apr 25, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 25, 2019)

honestly I use pro Q3 because I work with multiple mics. You can apply a band across ALL "speakers" or just certain outs.


----------



## VinRice (Apr 25, 2019)

Meetyhtan said:


> I really like that and agree. Little off topic, but this is also why I was wondering why everybody starts mixing / EQing after the arrangement is completed in all details and your ears got used to the mud, maybe you even prefer it over a clear mix!
> I myself don't own Pro Q3 but the dynamic EQ is a really interesting feature in my eyes. So far I used to cut very resonant specific frequencies by applying another EQ plugin and used manual automation of a single frequency band. It works, but isn't time efficient at all.



For orchestral cues I now completely separate the composing and mixing phases for a number of reasons. The number one being that if you can get your orchestration right you are already 80% of the way there anyway. I love mixing and there is a natural tendency to want to 'produce' tracks as you go along. The better it sounds the better you are motivated etc. however, that ends up being a distraction to just getting the notes right in the first place. Get it sounding good with just your samples, arrangement and harmony, its only going to get better in the mixing phase (if you know what you are doing.)

It's a little different in effects heavy/sound design cues but again I like to decide on a sound and then render it, just treating it as another instrument until the final mix. This has helped tremendously in stepping up the quality of the actual music I'm producing.

The FabFilter stuff is brilliant. Everybody should have Q3, L2 and R.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 25, 2019)

VinRice said:


> For orchestral cues I now completely separate the composing and mixing phases for a number of reasons. The number one being that if you can get your orchestration right you are already 80% of the way there anyway. I love mixing and there is a natural tendency to want to 'produce' tracks as you go along. The better it sounds the better you are motivated etc. however, that ends up being a distraction to just getting the notes right in the first place. Get it sounding good with just your samples, arrangement and harmony, its only going to get better in the mixing phase (if you know what you are doing.)
> 
> It's a little different in effects heavy/sound design cues but again I like to decide on a sound and then render it, just treating it as another instrument until the final mix. This has helped tremendously in stepping up the quality of the actual music I'm producing.
> 
> The FabFilter stuff is brilliant. Everybody should have Q3, L2 and R.


I am curious as to why L2?
Especially if you have a number of other Limiters...


----------



## KMA (Apr 25, 2019)

sllared said:


> ...would it be daft to pass on what seems to be (generally speaking) the go to ITB EQ in most composer setups these days



Firstly, and most importantly, they have a 30-day trial, so go and install it right now!

As for functionality, the Pro-Q3 is hard to beat. The best GUI there is, 24 dynamic bands, brickwall slope, per-band M/S, tilt, spectrum grab, etc.

And then there’s the sound of it. I need two kinds of EQ - surgical (transparent) and colour (saturation, harmonics, etc). The Pro-Q3 is my favourite surgical EQ because it sounds beautifully transparent, especially when boosting. Subtractive EQ is a task that any EQ can handle, but I find that boosting really reveals the differences between plugins. When I compared the Pro-Q3 to other EQs, I felt that the Pro-Q3 produced a much more flattering result.

For comparable sound quality (imho), you might want to have a look at Tokyo Dawn’s Slick EQ GE and Nova GE. Don’t be fooled by the low price - TDR have done something special here.


----------



## VinRice (Apr 25, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am curious as to why L2?
> Especially if you have a number of other Limiters...



Ease of use, metering, side-chaining, clarity. There are tons of limiters, I must have a dozen at least, and they all make stuff louder-er but L2 just works, is easy to understand and screws with the sound least.


----------



## Henu (Apr 26, 2019)

I finally bought L2 a week ago. It must the be best, most transparent limiter I've ever used, and my only regret is that I didn't buy it years ago already. And what @VinRice said, it definitely doesn't screw the sound either.


----------



## Apostate (Apr 26, 2019)

It's terrific, and quite the aid in sound design. But I've noticed over the years I use H-EQ nearly as often.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 26, 2019)

Henu said:


> I finally bought L2 a week ago. It must the be best, most transparent limiter I've ever used, and my only regret is that I didn't buy it years ago already. And what @VinRice said, it definitely doesn't screw the sound either.


There was a time when I couldn't understand why anyone would ever buy an EQ, when almost every daw comes with one for free.

Now I'd trade 9873987239872398723 waves plugins I don't use for just pro C and pro Q3. Fabfilter is like power tools with an extra sexy ergonomic grip, wireless charging - and a laser sight. They are expertly crafted tools, that do exactly what you want them to do, with no unintended side effects - as quick as possible.


----------



## benatural (Apr 26, 2019)

Fabfilter plugins make life easier and take the guess work out of getting things to sound how you want.

They're well worth every penny.


----------



## patrick76 (May 13, 2019)

I picked up pro Q3 from the sale and am really liking it so far. Blown away by the design and workflow aspects of it. I waited far too long to buy it! I'm sure I will be adding more Fabilter products to my collection in the future.


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 13, 2019)

Picked up Q3 two days ago.
I didn't had any dynamic EQ before, so this was my #1 reason to buy. But there are so many more usefull functions. Alone that is combines the Spectrum Analyzer and the actual EQ is amazing. I don't have to open two different plugins for one purpose anymore.
And best of all - it's FREE (LABS voice comes to mind).
No seriously, it's quite expensive of course, but definitely worth it from what I've seen so far. I even got 50% educational discount.
Will be able to say more once I've actually integrated it in my regular workflow and mixed a couple of projects with it.


----------

